# Jet Li in "Fearless"



## tinlunlau (Feb 21, 2006)

saw it a couple of weeks ago and it was bloody awesome!.  can't wait to watch the director's cut on DVD next month and would probably see it again on the big screen when it comes August 4th in North American theatres.


----------



## martryn (Feb 21, 2006)

I heard that this is going to be Li's last big film.  If that's the case, it should be pretty good.


----------



## Fongie (Feb 24, 2006)

:amazed  I will have to watch it, I've seen almost all his films.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 24, 2006)

I read an article about it and it looks interesting.


----------



## Stealth (Feb 24, 2006)

I watched it. I give it a rating 5/5. The story outweighs the action. It has a really nice plot that moltivates people.


----------



## faithangel (Feb 24, 2006)

Stealth said:
			
		

> I watched it. I give it a rating 5/5. The story outweighs the action. It has a really nice plot that moltivates people.


yes.
it pretty interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok i hope it's good cause he is the man but some movies *Hero* sucked then he comes out with good ones like Unleashed so hopefully this will be good.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 26, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I heard that this is going to be Li's last big film.  If that's the case, it should be pretty good.



Noooo!!!! He cant finish this soon! I just seen Danny The Dog (Unleashed)
It was awesome! Its good to see more of him. He better not be finishing this soon!


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 26, 2006)

Well I dont think he is finishing so much as he is retiring from making martial arts movies which to be fai for Jet Li is as good as him finishing his film career.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah this is his last Martial-Arts Movie. He wants to try something different. (that is what i heard )
Can't wait to see it. I live in UK so hopefully it will be out in september or november


----------



## Shogun (Feb 26, 2006)

danny the dog, what a movie (in an unintentional way) that new (relatively) tony jaar film has the best fight scenes ever, shame about the story.


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 28, 2006)

confirmed:  hong kong region 3 dvd release will not have english subtitles.  not that it matters to me since i never watch chinese movies with english subs.  as long as it includes chinese subs, it doesn't affect me that much.  plus, you have all those fansubbing groups around.

and to the one that said "Hero" sucked.
*coughblasphemycough*


----------



## sensei_andrew (Jul 25, 2006)

*Fearless*

It look like a good movie but it's also Jet Li's last martial arts epic. From the looks of it I'd say he went out with a bang this movie's tight. Go see it August 4th.


----------



## Jin (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah its a really good movie. I think alot of people wont like it cause the trailer kind throws you off. On what the movie is about. But besides that the movie was great.


----------



## conceptz (Jul 25, 2006)

It's not bad. Try "Hero" instead. One of Jet Li's best films, IMO.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 25, 2006)

I think Fearless >> Hero. But I guess people like to see wired, fake but beautifully choreographed stunts than some actual kung-fu.


----------



## conceptz (Jul 25, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> I think Fearless >> Hero. But I guess people like to see wired, fake but beautifully choreographed stunts than some actual kung-fu.



It's not that I don't like actual Kung-Fu. I just find the storyline of Hero better. And plus Zhang Ziyi is fuckin hot!!!

If you want some good martial arts stuff, go for Tony Jaa. Ong Bak owns! Tom yum goong was good but not as great.

Stay tuned for Ong Bak 2!


----------



## sensei_andrew (Jul 26, 2006)

Where can I find Tom yum goong? cuz I saw Ong Bak a long time ago in Thailand. But Tom yum goong isn't out in the US yet.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jul 28, 2006)

i heard Tom Yum Goong is coming in late August with a retitled "The Protector". (lame title if u ask me but blame it on Harvey Weinstein)

anyway, i own "Fearless" on DVD and with the 5.1 speakers i have in my room, i can confirm you guys that the DTS audio is fuckin' sweet.  Huo Yuan-Jia gets poisoned to death, by the way.  it's not really a spoiler because the tale's been told for like umpteenth time already and it did actually happen.


----------



## conceptz (Jul 28, 2006)

sensei_andrew said:
			
		

> Where can I find Tom yum goong? cuz I saw Ong Bak a long time ago in Thailand. But Tom yum goong isn't out in the US yet.



I downloaded it a long time ago. A lot of BT tracker sites should have it.


----------



## Jin (Jul 28, 2006)

tinlunlau said:
			
		

> i heard Tom Yum Goong is coming in late August with a retitled "The Protector". (lame title if u ask me but blame it on Harvey Weinstein)
> 
> anyway, i own "Fearless" on DVD and with the 5.1 speakers i have in my room, i can confirm you guys that the DTS audio is fuckin' sweet.  Huo Yuan-Jia gets poisoned to death, by the way.  it's not really a spoiler because the tale's been told for like umpteenth time already and it did actually happen.




Thats a spoiler to most people lol.


----------



## yummysasuke (Jul 28, 2006)

This is a really good movie. I say this was Jet Li's best movie. Hero was good too, but it takes a while to get how the actual story goes, but it is beautifully choreographed.


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Ah, I still have to see it >_<

Is it really his last martial arts epic?


----------



## tinlunlau (Jul 29, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Ah, I still have to see it >_<
> 
> Is it really his last martial arts epic?




it might not be anymore.
because Yuen Wo-Ping is trying to woo him into getting back to the film genre.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 29, 2006)

I thought Jet Li meant he won't do anymore period films (set in ancient times) but that doesn't mean he'll stop doing action/fighting movies...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

Fearless had some nice parts, overall good...hero...fucking garbage -_-


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, I don't like Hero either. It's only saving grace is the cast and the beautiful choreography.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 30, 2006)

watched it. to be honest, this one wasnt as impressive as the other movies of him.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jul 31, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> I thought Jet Li meant he won't do anymore period films (set in ancient times) but that doesn't mean he'll stop doing action/fighting movies...



no....i think jet li meant movies depicting the true meaning of wushu.


----------



## RurouniLeeO (Jul 31, 2006)

I think Fearless is going to be Jet Li's final martial arts film. Rumors say that from now on he's going to only produce martial arts movie for the next younger generation of martial artists. But I seriously don't know anyone who'z done any great martial arts films besides all the hong kong people (who are ALL getting old) and Tom yum goong who did Ong bak. And I don't think all these new guys in China like Edison Chan, Jay Chou, Any of the guys from former F4 are any martial artists (more like pretty boys who happen to know how to sing a little....except Jay Chou). So I really don't know how anyone is going to fill in Jet Li's shoes. I heard that Jackie Chan announced that he is going to start using stunt doubles which shocks most people but we all knew it's coming. So hopefully someone will be able to carry these kung-fu movies on for all Chinese people. I also think that Fearless is a good farewell movie for Jet Li because he plays a modern Chinese hero who stood up for China and also the death of Huo Yuanjia in the movie and the last speech that he gave before he stepped into the ring for the last time symbolizes Jet Li's farewell and his message to his fans before he retires. I guess now if I wanna watch a good martial arts movie I'm going to hafta go look at hong kong movies again. there's still Samo Hung (GO FAT MAN!!!!).


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, the golden generation of Hong Kong kungfu stars are all getting old.


----------



## sensei_andrew (Jul 31, 2006)

What I really hate is that It's being delayed until September. sux


----------



## tinlunlau (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, Jacky Wu is still fairly young.  he looks like a teenager but he's really 30+ years old.  he was great in S.P.L.


----------



## RurouniLeeO (Aug 1, 2006)

jacky wu's not a martial artist. he's a singer.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Aug 1, 2006)

I hope Fearless is not one of those artsy fartsy Chinese culture movies like Hero was...I ha denough of those types.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 1, 2006)

ChipsAndSnacks said:
			
		

> I hope Fearless is not one of those artsy fartsy Chinese culture movies like Hero was...I ha denough of those types.


No it isn't. Even the fighting is more realistic. Less wired moves.


----------



## tinlunlau (Aug 2, 2006)

RurouniLeeO said:
			
		

> jacky wu's not a martial artist. he's a singer.



no.  i'm talking about Jacky Wu 吳京, the martial artist.  not Wu Zhong-Hsien 吳宗憲.


----------



## Monna (Aug 2, 2006)

Martial Arts movie kick ass! I'm definately gonna see this one.


----------



## Kotakasu Yuto (Aug 3, 2006)

I thought this movie was amazing. I watched the film on DVD (original Mandarin version), and found it to be quite an experience.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 3, 2006)

Kotakasu Yuto said:
			
		

> I thought this movie was amazing. I watched the film on DVD (original Mandarin version), and found it to be quite an experience.


Is the DVD cut or uncut version?


----------



## RurouniLeeO (Aug 3, 2006)

tinlunlau said:
			
		

> no.  i'm talking about Jacky Wu 吳京, the martial artist.  not Wu Zhong-Hsien 吳宗憲.


my bad on that one man i'm sorry.

Fearless is not a good Jet Li movie though it beats all of his American movies. But it's appropriate enough to be his farewell movie in China.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 3, 2006)

His holloywood movies are shit seriously. =/


----------



## tinlunlau (Aug 3, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Is the DVD cut or uncut version?



i believe it's cut.
the uncut version with michelle yeoh's cameo is still not out yet.  although speculations indicate that it will be out on DVD this November in Japan only.  no word on the chinese release of the uncut version.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 4, 2006)

tinlunlau said:
			
		

> i believe it's cut.
> the uncut version with michelle yeoh's cameo is still not out yet.  although speculations indicate that it will be out on DVD this November in Japan only.  no word on the chinese release of the uncut version.


I'm really looking forward to the uncut version.


----------



## crabman (Aug 4, 2006)

All his movies ever do is like give Chinese people tonnes of China pride and make me feel sick that i like Panda Express Orange Chicken. 

This movie was just one big fight scene though; like its definately worth seeing but don't expect much of a story or anything. It's just Jet Li kicking all sorts of ass.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 4, 2006)

crabman said:
			
		

> All his movies ever do is like give Chinese people tonnes of China pride and make me feel sick that i like Panda Express Orange Chicken.


The only Jet Li movies that emphasize on Chinese pride is this (Fearless) and the Huang Fei Hong series.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 4, 2006)

*Fearless Staring Jet Li*

Is anyone going to see this..Or have they yet..???

This movie looks so sickk..

This is also Jet Li's last movie  

If anyone has seen it or know about it..Write about it..

Give your honest comments


----------



## Havoc (Aug 4, 2006)

Yea sure why not I'll see it.


----------



## inumike (Aug 4, 2006)

where can i see the trailer


----------



## tinlunlau (Aug 5, 2006)

holy crap....
how many other threads on "Fearless" are we gonna have in here?

and no.  this is not Jet Li's last movie.  this is Jet Li's last movie that focuses on the philosophy of wushu.  his next movie "Rogue" is coming soon.  production just wrapped in Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## Oujisama (Aug 5, 2006)

Yea Jet Li still has alot of energy in him, as seen in Fearless. I loved that movie btw, sad ending though.


----------



## Crzymexican (Aug 5, 2006)

I cant wait till it comes out. it look so cool. i love jet lee movies


----------



## tinlunlau (Aug 6, 2006)

Oujisama said:
			
		

> Yea Jet Li still has alot of energy in him, as seen in Fearless. I loved that movie btw, sad ending though.



you'd kinda expect the ending to happen because it is loosely based on true facts.

i emphasize the word "loosely" because Huo Yuan-Jia's descendents are suing Jet Li and the producers for twisting the truth.  cuz in the movie, his mother and only daughter gets killed because of Huo's tomfoolery.  Huo Yuan-Jia wasn't born in a rich family either.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 7, 2006)

Really that interesting I didnt know that


----------



## EMPRA (Aug 7, 2006)

Cant believe its his last movie...


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Aug 7, 2006)

The film is so far from the truth its insane.Read about him on Wikipedia.You'll be surprised how little is true.

But,it still is a great movie,I'd reccomend it


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 7, 2006)

whay his last he has tons coming out.....and you should see japanese fangirls when he visited tokyo...not a pretty site..-_-"...i dont love him but i think hes cool...i personally think i could kick his ass.....hell ya im an elite kendo and aikido!!!! but dont tell to many people....^_^


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 7, 2006)

He's a wushu master...If you could whoop on em..Id be scared of you :ilk


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 9, 2006)

I love this film.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 9, 2006)

hah! I have the DVD b/c the movie came out long time ago...it's not made in the US of course.. 

Yea, great movie and can't wait to see this "Rogue" of Lee's XD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Is it like hero? Cause hero sucked a large sack so i hope it aint bullshit crap like that.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Is it like hero? Cause hero sucked a large sack so i hope it aint bullshit crap like that.



I thought Hero was a-m-a-z-i-n-g.  Why was it crap to you?

I can't wait for Fearless, the premises of this movie is a real grabber.  A few of my friends and I are trying to reserve some tickets on opening night.  We gotta see The Protector and Crank, first.


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 9, 2006)

i cant wait to see this movie.... looking forward to it...


----------



## MG87 (Sep 9, 2006)

i saw some short vids of this movie on youtibe, it looks RELE good. thats to bad its his last movie  i liked him alot


----------



## Coconut (Sep 9, 2006)

When I saw it, I cried twice very good movie


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

mg87 said:
			
		

> i saw some short vids of this movie on youtibe, it looks RELE good. thats to bad its his last movie  i liked him alot


It's NOT HIS LAST MOVIE< REaD ALL THE POST>....

As for why i hated Hero. The string work was annoying and overrused. The stunts could of been better, the subs hurt my eyes, bad ending...ah it was just bad


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 10, 2006)

loved Hero, hated House of Flying Daggers...


----------



## MG87 (Sep 10, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> It's NOT HIS LAST MOVIE< REaD ALL THE POST>....
> 
> As for why i hated Hero. The string work was annoying and overrused. The stunts could of been better, the subs hurt my eyes, bad ending...ah it was just bad


hmmm yea it is, sry to tell u.....


he makes good movies...Hero wasnt a good 1 tho lol

but i rele wanna c this movie


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2006)

mg87 said:
			
		

> *hmmm yea it is, sry to tell u.....*
> 
> 
> he makes good movies...Hero wasnt a good 1 tho lol
> ...



Please feel as stupid as you want


----------



## MG87 (Sep 10, 2006)

wow ur a real asshole.....

im almost pos that its his last movie..... i thought i heard it on the news


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2006)

Last Wushio or whatever that anicent shit is. He is still doing action movies such as cradel to the grave/unleashed/theone, shit like that. Gotta read up on this stuff before saying it


----------



## MG87 (Sep 10, 2006)

well the only reaosn y i said it b/c thats all i have been hearing. but r u sure that he is not? i would rele like to know


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 10, 2006)

its his last martial arts epic. 
I died a little inside when I heard that. 
I love Jet Li. [actually all kung fu films. xD]
I'm definitly seeing it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure he's continuing movies such as Cradel in the grave, unleashed, the one, movies i personaly like better then that anicent crap. Since rogue shows some proof to it, then it seems he'll continue.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 10, 2006)

Apparently, rumors have said that he injured himself, like Bruce Lee did when he stopped making kung fu films.

I think it really depends.
The word right now is that its his last martial arts movie.
But, he might do something similar to Cradle the Grave later on.

P.s. You really can't trust imb, only because there are plenty of prospect movies they have said, that haven't actually ever came out.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 10, 2006)

ahhhh thank u both for the info and i hope he comes back. he is awesome.

P.S. crazy we cool now? i dont want anymore drama...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2006)

@Mg87 - I was never *not* cool, just don't act like you know it all and i'm good. If you said "Are you sure? I heard it was his last movie" in the first place i wouldn't have posted what i did, but showed it to you. 

@Hero - Well i only know as rouge for now, but it looks to be good.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 10, 2006)

ok..well i never ACTED that way i just dont like ppl that r assholes to other ppl. its dumb. but yea it ends now.. Back On Topic...


well i hope he gets better and the movie comes out sooooooon!


----------



## cryodragoon (Sep 10, 2006)

i've seen it already, and it's SOOOOOOO cool... great movie...
a really good one... yes, a must-see...


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 10, 2006)

i have it in my movie archive, honestly i didnt like it. i like jet lee's movies  a lot. but this one isnt that good.


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 10, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Last Wushio or whatever that anicent shit is. He is still doing action movies such as cradel to the grave/unleashed/theone, shit like that. Gotta read up on this stuff before saying it



you're on crack, aren't you?
you obviously don't know shit and don't know a thing about what makes Jet Li excels on the big screen.

first of all, wushu is a form of martial arts which Jet Li is trained in.  and that "ancient crap" is a hell lot better than your typical cradle to the grave.  Joel Silver oughta get sniped for making Jet Li do this crap.

and lastly, "Hero" was really good.  it just depends on the level of intellect the viewer possesses while watching it.

and "Fearless" is not Jet Li's last movie.  he stated it will be his last wushu movie, meaning a movie that expresses his wushu philosophy much like the Shaolin trilogy has done in the past.  however, he will still make movies.


----------



## Saurus (Sep 10, 2006)

meh i will wait for it to come our on DVD


----------



## MG87 (Sep 10, 2006)

tinlunlau said:
			
		

> you're on crack, aren't you?
> you obviously don't know shit and don't know a thing about what makes Jet Li excels on the big screen.
> 
> first of all, wushu is a form of martial arts which Jet Li is trained in.  and that "ancient crap" is a hell lot better than your typical cradle to the grave.  Joel Silver oughta get sniped for making Jet Li do this crap.
> ...


i like you lol and thank u


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 11, 2006)

ben den......

fearless was an excellent movie. as was ing shoung(Hero). for the people who said they didn't like hero, it's because they didn't understand it and couldn't grasp what it was trying to convey. but you can't really expect much from people who.....well, you know

it's not his last movie, and when some of you grow up a little more, you'll learn that wikipedia is not a legit source for information. 

jia.you!


----------



## Mojim (Sep 11, 2006)

I hope he will continue doing martial arts film.He's good at it 

Oh yeah,Fearless it's a good movie.I enjoyed watching it very much ^^


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Sep 11, 2006)

the movie is great and has sad endling


----------



## MG87 (Sep 11, 2006)

ahhhh dont tell us


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Sep 11, 2006)

ok sorry ahahahahaa


----------



## EXhack (Sep 11, 2006)

Seen the bootlegged version, the action is f***ing awesome...


----------



## MG87 (Sep 11, 2006)

AZIZ_FROST said:
			
		

> ok sorry ahahahahaa


hahaha  its cool


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Hero action or relistic action?


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

Umm, it's supposed to be released here today, but for some reason it's nowhere on the cinema's website, even though it was on the commercials.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 22, 2006)

Maybe you have to look somewhere that's hidden from public XD

Well, Fearless is being shown everywhere where I live though...


----------



## Acidic (Sep 23, 2006)

It has more realistic action though some moves are close to impossible and defy gravity...

Anyway I just saw the movie today, came out today too. xD
It was soooo amazing, the music was great, the picture quality was just as good and... it just such a beautiful movie to see... not confusing like Hero or House of Flying Daggers, it's pretty straight foward.


----------



## Sho (Sep 23, 2006)

I just saw it today.

Heavily recommended, even though it was pretty sad.  Just awesome action, and I really liked it.  It was great for Jet Li to leave out on a movie like this IMO.

Oh, and Tanaka was just awesome.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 23, 2006)

amazing freakin movie!!!


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 24, 2006)

Shidou Nakamura (the play who plays Tanaka) is also the voice of a wolf in an anime movie called "Stormy Night".  something about a wolf befriending a lamb.  it's based on a children's book that's popular in Japan.  supposedly, "Madagascar" stole ideas from this movie as the books were written WAY back in the early 90's


----------



## batanga (Sep 25, 2006)

This movie kicks ass.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2006)

*GO SEE FEARLESS!*

9.5/10

Jet Li's best film and possibly the best martial arts film EVER!

My favorite film of the year. Good character development(loved how they made Master Chin and Tanaka(Even Obrien) into very humane characters(Chinese movies usually don't do this) while making Jet Li's character flawed), great production value and amazing martial arts make this into one amazing movie.


----------



## inumike (Sep 25, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> 9.5/10
> 
> Jet Li's best film and possibly the best martial arts film EVER!
> 
> My favorite film of the year. Good character development(loved how they made Master Chin and Tanaka(Even Obrien) into very humane characters(Chinese movies usually don't do this) while making Jet Li's character flawed), great production value and amazing martial arts make this into one amazing movie.


it is the best movie i have seen


----------



## Sho (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree that it was pretty awesome. 

Check out this thread though.  A mod should merge it.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 26, 2006)

XIX century UFC is nice but too much stupid crap in this movie (ie not fighting)


----------



## soon-doo-bu (Sep 26, 2006)

Actually, this movie was really good, considering that Jet Li had some pretty horrible movies (The One, Romeo Must Die, Hero).  Not too much fighting to the point where he is breaking everyone's bones like Tony Jaa.  Plus it actually has a story...so I highly recommend it, a great way of Jet Li finishing his career as a martial arts actor.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 26, 2006)

eh Fearless was pretty good.  I saw it Friday night.  I'd say it was an 8/10, i've seen better but i've seen way worse


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2006)

I might see it this weekend.. but I'm not going to go out on a blind berserker's rage trying to see it or anything.

But, I might see it. I'll see it eventually on DVD, worst case scenario.


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 27, 2006)

so glad i have this on DVD already.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah it was pretty good.

I downloaded it on bittorrent


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 27, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> yeah it was pretty good.
> 
> I downloaded it on bittorrent


link that shit son!


----------



## Tsuuga (Sep 27, 2006)

Good movie. I agree with the topic post.


----------



## Tsuuga (Sep 27, 2006)

kapsi said:
			
		

> XIX century UFC is nice but too much stupid crap in this movie (ie not fighting)



I agree somewhat. I think the rural village part was a little clich?d, and maybe too long (plus, I didn't care about Moon very much).


----------



## shady0008 (Sep 27, 2006)

pretty good 9/10

azn pride ;-)


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 27, 2006)

I still havent seen it


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 27, 2006)

> link that shit son!


 

[KissSub]Innocent​_Venus​_-​_07[4B675C6B]XviD.avi

for you lazy people


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 27, 2006)

got it on dvd already and planning to buy the extended director's cut.  Ronny Yu confirmed it will release at the end of the year.


----------



## botoman (Sep 28, 2006)

I bought the DVD and it turned out to be a pretty good movie. The ending was just amazing and the overall story was interesting. The only thing, though, was that according to my uni's newspaper the family of the guy who the story is based off of (Jet Li's character) became pretty ticked off at how he was portrayed saying that there were a bunch of inaccuracies. Meh, it was still a good movie.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 28, 2006)

botoman said:
			
		

> I bought the DVD and it turned out to be a pretty good movie. The ending was just amazing and the overall story was interesting. The only thing, though, was that according to my uni's newspaper the family of the guy who the story is based off of (Jet Li's character) became pretty ticked off at how he was portrayed saying that there were a bunch of inaccuracies. Meh, it was still a good movie.


Well, supposedly the descendants of the Huo family wasn't too happy that the movie portrayed Huo Yuanjia as the only child of the family and when he died, the family line was broken.

FYI, the Huo family is still alive and well in China.


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2006)

i almost cried when he died


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2006)

the action was realistic, although there are a few scenes that may be impossible(Mainly Li staying on that large stand when he's fighting his rival) but I guess even thats possible.

Edit- 9.5/10


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow pretty nice rating.. I gotta see it


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 29, 2006)

I enjoyed it.

It didn't blow me away, or make me giddy at the action as some have done. But it was very well done, and engaging none the less.

Some of the fights were pretty cool I admit.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 2, 2006)

The movie was pretty good.  The ending seemed somewhat like Titanic.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 23, 2006)

movies was great, i liked it a lot when i saw it on the theater. good movie.. gooood


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2006)

Is it like hero cause that shit was to stupid to like. If it's like cool action, like realistic shit i'll see it, but no hero look alike please.


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 23, 2006)

> Is it like hero cause that shit was to stupid to like. If it's like cool action, like realistic shit i'll see it, but no hero look alike please.


 
yeah its realistic but very entertaining.

I loved the duel in the bar. Made the whole movie imo.


----------



## pavister (Dec 23, 2006)

i woulnt say best martial arts film ever
jet li owned too much/ too easily
plus cgi is annoying when its obvious or it takes away from the realism
still a very good movie though


----------



## Michael Jordan (Dec 27, 2006)

ahhh dammm lol... one of many movies i still havent watched yet but want to watch xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2006)

I saw it on Monday. It was pretty spectacular, but I'm sad to see Jet Li's martial arts epics go away.


----------



## sel (Jan 1, 2007)

i loved that film soo much


----------



## Akira (Jan 1, 2007)

I actually shouted AWESOME when he like, punched that guys heart out in the bar i think it was.


----------



## Key (Jan 1, 2007)

Was good, but wasn't jet li's best movies. I hate how he acted as the villian, the personality doesn't match him.


----------



## SOLID (Jan 2, 2007)

> Jet Li's best film and possibly the best martial arts film EVER!


i agree ..
the fights were really good directed .. but i didn't like the ending .


----------



## illusion (Jan 2, 2007)

Definately Jet Li's best, a great movie. It had drama, tragedy and best of all action.


----------



## redfalcon (Jan 2, 2007)

I saw it in theaters, a definite great movie.


----------



## Spike (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been thinking about seeing it for a really long time, and after reading the posts here I'll do it soon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 3, 2007)

Good movie, I must admit. Ending as touching, IMO.

Now all I need is the OST. . .


----------



## delirium (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, good movie indeed. I think there was another Fearless thread on here.. but I remember reading some cats saying they didn't like it. So I was surprised to see how good it was when I finally watched it. I love how he pulled the same punch at the end to the heart. But insead of digging his finst into his chest, he taps him, smiles, then faints.

Can't remember.. but he never got to go back to the country side, did he?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 3, 2007)

No, he didn't.

In the ending, Moon sees his spirit returned to the countryside, practicing martial arts on the hill. At least, that's how I interpretted the ending.

Anyone know what scenes from the movie was omitted?


----------



## back.2.life (Jan 5, 2007)

MartialHorror said:


> 9.5/10
> 
> Jet Li's best film and possibly the best martial arts film EVER!
> 
> My favorite film of the year. Good character development(loved how they made Master Chin and Tanaka(Even Obrien) into very humane characters(Chinese movies usually don't do this) while making Jet Li's character flawed), great production value and amazing martial arts make this into one amazing movie.



It is one of the best films I saw  =D


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 6, 2007)

the director's cut of the film is coming to DVD January 11th in Hong Kong.
unless you have a region-free player, you're screwed.  and yes, it's confirmed to be 20 minutes longer and will include scenes featuring Michelle Yeoh and the thai fighter.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 12, 2007)

just saw this movie and I have to say it is really awesome. good story, great fights and some fantastic actors make this movie probably the best martial arts movie to date. still a bit too much wire-martial-arts for my taste, but I guess it's like they say: "The Matrix has you". At least they got rid of the typical chinese "flying-around" fight scenes.


----------

